# Brandungsrute fürs Mittelmeer: DAM Steel tele surf oder Quantum Hypercast tele Specim



## Pikehunter20 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hab nun 2 Ruten gefunden die für den Einsatz im Mittelmeer (Spanien/Ibiza) geeignet sind und ein entsprechendes Transportmaß haben ; ) Nun muss ich mich entscheiden zwischen der DAM Steel Power Surf (3,90 m, 100-250 WG) oder der Quantum Hypercast Tele Specimen (3,90 m, 3,5 lbs)

Hatte beide Ruten leider noch nicht in der hand, nur die Quantum scheint auf den ersten blick geeigneter zu sein, da nicht zu hohes WG (wollte hauptsächlich auf Wolfsbarsch, Doraden, evtl. Barracuda, Meeraal ect. gehen) und somit die bissanzeige besser ist falls was kleineres beisst... Für meeräsche, Marmorbrassen ect. hab ich schon eine rute ( 3,70 m. 20-60 WG) fehlt nur noch eine Für die Grösseren ; )

Mich würde die aktion der Ruten, vorallem aber die Bissanzeige interessieren und mit wieviel gewicht ich die Quantum max. belasten kann, vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus!

Mfg &  Tight Lines


----------



## sohigh (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrute fürs Mittelmeer: DAM Steel tele surf oder Quantum Hypercast tele Sp*

Hallo Pikehunter,

Solltest Du Dich fuer die DAM Steel Power Surf Tele (3,90m 100-250WG) entscheiden, kann ich Dir  ab Mitte naechsten Monats (16.6.) evtl 1 bis 2 Stueck verkaufen. Hab mir die beiden Ruten naemlich auch aufgrund ihres geringen Transportmasses fuer meinen Spanienurlaub angeschafft.

Aber mal ne Frage: Wie und mit welchen Koedern moechtest Du den Fischen im Mittelmeer nachstellen? Hast Du schon mal im Mittelmeer geangelt? Was gibt es zu beachten?

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrute fürs Mittelmeer: DAM Steel tele surf oder Quantum Hypercast tele Sp*

ja schon öffter, hab meistens mit tintenfiscchstückchen, muschen, krabben oder köderfischen geangelt, mit Brot auf Meeräschen und Kleinfische. DU solltest abends fischen da kommen grössere fische an den strand, wenns geht solltest du dir abwechslungsreiche küstenabschnitte (Felsen, Tangfelder ect.) suchen dort sind die chancen sehr gut! Häfen sind auch immer top, nur teilweise darfst du dort nicht angeln..... Brauche neue Ruten, da ich sonst welche bei nem freund auf ibiza liegen hatte, die ich aber letzten sommer beim werfen zerflext habe #q

Wohin fährst du denn? Wie sind die steelpower denn von der aktion/bissanzeige brauch ruten mit recht weicher spitze! die balance, wurfverhalten und Blankdurchmesser würden mich auch interessieren hatte die ruten noch nicht in der hand, und möchte keine Wabbelstöcker haben fische hier die Zebco world champion 2...


----------



## Pikehunter20 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrute fürs Mittelmeer: DAM Steel tele surf oder Quantum Hypercast tele Sp*

würde auch gerne wissen wie die quantum von der aktion, wurfverhalten und bissanzeige sind, hattest du/oder jemand anders die Ruten schonmal in der hand? Sind auch verdammt leich, ich meine 270 gramm!!!


----------



## sohigh (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrute fürs Mittelmeer: DAM Steel tele surf oder Quantum Hypercast tele Sp*

Warst Du denn mit den Koedern auch erfolgreich?

Es geht in die Naehe von Calpe. Hab letztes Jahr in nem Hafen in der Region ne Meeraesche auf einen kleinen Sardinenfetzen an einem kleinen Haken an ner Posenmontage gefangen. Kaempfen gut. War auch nicht gerade klein. Ein Asiate hat mit nem RIESIGEN Drilling halbe Koederfische aufgespiesst, diese zum Grund gelassen und innerhalb von ner halben Stunde eine beaechtliche Menge grosser Fische aus dem Hafen gezogen. War echt beeindruckend aber waidgerecht hat sich der Typ nicht verhalten... :/

Die Quantumruten kenn ich nicht. Die Steelpower sind eher weich als hart. Aber beurteilen muesstest Du das am Besten selber.

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrute fürs Mittelmeer: DAM Steel tele surf oder Quantum Hypercast tele Sp*

natürlich! Haben Wolfsbarsche, Doraden, Meeräschen, Kleinfische und kleinere Barsche gefangen.... Was für fische hat der Asiate denn gefangen, und warum war er nicht waidgerecht?

Sind sie weich im ganzen oder nur iom oberen Bereich/Spitze? Mein händler hat leider keine da... Und wie sind die vom Durchmesser?


----------

